

How Do You Pronounce GIF? - gatsby
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/02/tech-etymology-animated-gif/70504/

======
zipdog
Not the most important question of the day, but I like etymology.

tldr: both hard-g and soft-g are correct (though the originators of the format
wanted the latter)

